# Alcohol Ink Patina



## Bill (27/5/15)

Hi Guys,

Thought I would share some of the pics of my Alcohol Ink patina that I have been playing with on my Zero Mod sleeve. Took these pics a while ago, it still looks pretty much the same but changed it slightly, not sure yet if its for the better. I am waiting for the clear to cure and give it a buff and then will decide. Might start from scratch with different colors.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (27/5/15)

very nice @Bill,I've done a few things with alcohol ink but struggled to find a 'top coat' that didn't have a solvent that removed the ink.You mind me asking what you used?


----------



## Andre (27/5/15)

That looks stunning, @Bill. Well done.


----------



## Raslin (27/5/15)

Wow that's awesome

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Bill (27/5/15)

Genosmate said:


> very nice @Bill,I've done a few things with alcohol ink but struggled to find a 'top coat' that didn't have a solvent that removed the ink.You mind me asking what you used?



I used Rustoleum Crystal Clear Enamel, It also removed some of the ink as well but not much and it was only because I applied quite thick layer of clear coat. You can see the dripping on the second picture, toward the end of the frame. I found applying very thin layers of clear work best.



Andre said:


> That looks stunning, @Bill. Well done.



Thanks @Andre 



Raslin said:


> Wow that's awesome
> 
> Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80



Thanks @Raslin

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------

